# Analizar correctamente circuito transmisor de FM.



## turk (Jun 9, 2006)

Hola, tengo un circuito transmisor de FM, el cual necesito analizar.
El circuito tiene bastantes componentes, que me complican para tratar de identificar las partes de el circuito.

Por eso solicito asesoria para analizar el circuito.


http://imageshack.us

http://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=transmisor9ww8ls.jpg

Si me pueden dar una mano con el circuito, gracias.

*****
Editado Por EinSoldiatGott
Le he reducido el tamaño de la imágen, deformaba mucho el foro.
Moveré este post a Radio


----------



## omfreg (Jun 16, 2006)

Hola turk, este circuito como dijiste es pequeño receptor de FM.

Lo primero que has de hacer es analizar la parte resonantes, es decir, la forma por el diodo varicap la bobina de 2 microhenrios y el potenciometro, que ese solo sirve para dejar entrar mas señal o menos.

Estos tres componentes se les conoce como circuito RLC, bobina, resistencia condensador, y son circuitos que, en base a los valores que tienen y haciendolos trabajr a una frecuencia concreta, resuenan. Que significa resonar? pues que amplifican a lo bestia la tension de esa frecuencia, por llamarlo de alguna forma 

Como puedes ver, tienes la bobina fija en cuanto a valor, pero tienes 2 diodos varicap (diodos capacitivos), y un condensador variable.

Con ello lo que songiues al variar la capacidad de ese condensador, es que el circuito formado por los varicap, la bobina y las resistencias, resuene en unas frecuencias o en otras. 

Eso pasa despues a la etaqpa amplificadora formada por los transistores.

Adicionalmente tienes algunos circuitos de resistencias y condensadores que hacen de filtros


----------



## MONCHETE (Jun 17, 2006)

Desde el momento en que los emisores de los transistores no reciben ninguna polarización desde el negativo de alimentación, el circuito no hará absolutamente nada, carece de sentido, simplemente no anda.
Ahora bien, si por error una parte está omitida del dibujo, podría ser una especie de oscilador-transmisor de FM, pero con un diseño rebuscado y seguramente muy mejorable.
A mí más bien me parece una pregunta de un examen, para ver si el alumno detecta el error con rapidez y no pierde tiempo en intentar explicar el funcionamiento.


----------



## turk (Jun 22, 2006)

MONCHETE dijo:
			
		

> Desde el momento en que los emisores de los transistores no reciben ninguna polarización desde el negativo de alimentación, el circuito no hará absolutamente nada, carece de sentido, simplemente no anda.
> Ahora bien, si por error una parte está omitida del dibujo, podría ser una especie de oscilador-transmisor de FM, pero con un diseño rebuscado y seguramente muy mejorable.
> A mí más bien me parece una pregunta de un examen, para ver si el alumno detecta el error con rapidez y no pierde tiempo en intentar explicar el funcionamiento.



Hola, gracias por todas las respuestas.

Tal parece tienen razón, ya que he simulado el circuito y no hace absolutamente nada.
El que realizo el dibujo del circuito debe haber omitido esas partes.
Creo que se comio unas cuantas tierras y por eso no hace nada.

Pero mis dudas continúan.
Donde agregarían ustedes algo que esté omitido?.

Tengo dudas al respecto de las partes que componen el circuito.

Que hace toda esa red que rodea a loa Varicaps, el capacitor variable, bobina ?

En mi simulación no logre visualizar la supuesta oscilación que produce el circuito con el transistor U2.

Gracias.


----------



## sebas (Jul 18, 2006)

buenas  chicos a mi parecer es un simple oscilador con un amplificador de rf sintonizado los varicap solo aislan la tenzion del audio pero alos transistores les faltaria una polarizacion  de corriemte no parece que oscilaze asi solo con audio. necesita tensión y aun asi dificulto que ande .


----------



## ERAQUENO (Feb 1, 2010)

Este "circuito" es solo eso: un circuito. No tiene ninguna utilidad. No es receptor definitivamente, y solo tiene algunas aproximaciones a algo parecido a un oscilador Modulado en Frecuencia.


----------



## NINOCHIP (Feb 2, 2010)

omfreg, cuando preguntas "que significa resonar ?", creo que la respuesta seria; cuando la reactancia inductiva es igual a la reactancia capacitiva, la (frecuencia)reactancia u oposicion al circuito (bobina) es nula.
coincido con monchete, NO HAY POLARIZACION A NEGATIVO, ni un seminario de magos podrian hacer funcionar el circuito culquiera fuera su funcion.


----------



## ERAQUENO (Feb 4, 2010)

La única función de ese circuito es la de DEDUCIR... que es un quebradero de cabezas.


----------



## tercel (Mar 24, 2010)

todas las anteriores ,,,,,,,


----------



## Dano (Mar 24, 2010)

Éste post tiene 4 años de aniguedad , ni se preocupen en contestar

S2


----------

